# do not feed your herp



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.enn.com/news/enn-stories/1999/0...izards_4636.asp


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Who in their right mind would feed a lightning bug to their herps?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Interesting. I've fed them to my fish before and enver had any problems thank god.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They arent around this area so im cool. Thanx for posting though.


----------

